# Surgical Wound Cauterization



## nlbonn (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion on this one? This pt had Fistulotomy ealier that day, returned to ER with bleeding. My physician used "extensive" electrocautery to stop the bleeding. I need a CPT for the cauterization.. ??

Thanks!!
Nicole


----------

